# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Trying to record stock used on a shared Google spreadsheet

## Gemma Chick

Hi

I have a Summary sheet, whereby I'm trying to keep an accurate stock update from my company store.  I'm building this in a shared Google spreadsheet that I can share with my team.
I have managed to return the stock used for the first row of data, but although I think I'm referencing additional rows (down to 26), the formula isn't picking up the amounts from the next row.  I've downloaded the document into regular Excel so I can attach it here, but that does seem to have the effect of breaking some stuff.....but please look at the screenshots attached.....can anyone see what I'm doing wrong, so that the formula doesn't recognise the 2nd row (and subsequent rows) of data?

Many thanks
Gemma

----------


## Bo_Ry

Please try

C3
=SUMPRODUCT(--('Event Planner'!$E$3:$I$26=A3),'Event Planner'!$F$3:$J$26)

----------


## Gemma Chick

That works!  Thank you very much!
Gemma

----------

